# How much grit do chicks need



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

Hey all, total newbie here...I have 8 chicks that are about 3 weeks old and seem to be doing well. I'm wondering about how much grit I should be giving them. TIA!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They shouldn't need any at this stage if all they're getting is soft foods like their chick feed. It's when they get more solid stuff like seeds that grit is needed. And as big birds they're usually out and about where they can collect their own grit from the ground.

And welcome to the forum. We're here to swap tall tales and talk about our birds so jump in and join us.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They shouldn't need any at this stage if all they're getting is soft foods like their chick feed. It's when they get more solid stuff like seeds that grit is needed. And as big birds they're usually out and about where they can collect their own grit from the ground.
> 
> And welcome to the forum. We're here to swap tall tales and talk about our birds so jump in and join us.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yeah, it's not really necessary until they are off of the chick starter feed. Then they can use it. They'll eat what they feel they need of it and leave the rest (or...scatter it around the area as mine do...)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As they scatter everything else we put in a dish or a feeder. Since mine were never on layer I had separate containers of calcium. They'd empty that puppy in a matter of minutes. I decided to heck with it, you want some go find it in the shavings.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, mine do the same thing, "dish? HA! We don't need no stinkin dish!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was frustrating is what it was. I'm trying to catch the quail doing the same thing because their feeder keeps going down too quickly.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

good luck! they can be sneaky


----------

